# Investing in Chinese stock exchanges



## viciam (14 May 2013)

Hi there,

I am a resident of the UK and want to invest in a Chinese stock listed on the Shenzhen stock exchange. What would be the best way for me to do this? I've called most brokers in the UK but none of them are able to trade securities on Shenzhen exchange.

Many thanks


----------



## ROE (14 May 2013)

Are you an experience investor in UK? Do you generate consistent return in UK?


----------



## CanOz (14 May 2013)

viciam said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a resident of the UK and want to invest in a Chinese stock listed on the Shenzhen stock exchange. What would be the best way for me to do this? I've called most brokers in the UK but none of them are able to trade securities on Shenzhen exchange.
> 
> Many thanks




Foreign investor choices for investment in Chinese business's are limited. 

To my knowledge FDI is limited to large institutions...so, likely an ETF would be the only way to access these exchanges legally. If you were living here and had a family member you could trust, then you could get them to invest for you.

Then again, you give me your money and i could invest it for you!

CanOz


----------



## minwa (15 May 2013)

ROE said:


> Are you an experience investor in UK? Do you generate consistent return in UK?




Is that relevant/requirement ? 

ETFs are the easy way to go but obvious disadvantage is you can't pick the companies. Some Chinese comapnies are listed on US exchange via depositaries.


----------

